# Who needs a vent?



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

Not this guy?









Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------



## alberteh (Feb 26, 2012)

hes big on cleanouts though...


----------



## Unclog1776 (Feb 5, 2013)

So did you do anything to it?


----------



## budders (May 19, 2013)

A a v


----------



## KoleckeINC (Oct 22, 2011)

I made 1500 off that job. Not bad for my first week as an apprentice?


----------



## Nathan901 (Feb 11, 2012)

You can thread an AAV right into that! Don't even need no pipe


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

Unclog1776 said:


> So did you do anything to it?


Nah, it's a sample sink at an old coal burner. They only run the faucet once a week to get samples to test for chlorine.


----------

